# BF4 Handgun Shortcut Kit kostenlos bei Origin!



## Castor_23 (18. Februar 2014)

Hallo,

ich habe gerade gesehen, dass das BF4 Handgun Shortcut Kit gerade kostenlos erhältlich ist bei Origin. Also zugreifen solange es noch da ist.
Es funktioniert auch wenn man kein BF4 hat, so kann man sichs mitnehmen falls man sich BF4 doch noch zulegen will.


----------



## Nori_GER (18. Februar 2014)

Super habs mir gerade geholt  Ist allerdings noch nicht veröffentlicht 
Auf jeden Fall danke für den Tip


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (18. Februar 2014)

Und was soll das sein? Ich spiel kein BF4...


----------



## DSHPB (18. Februar 2014)

Shortcuts bei Origin sind im Grunde Ingame-Unlocks - gab's bei BF3 auch schon, dann brauchst du dir halt nicht mehr alles freischalten, sondern blechen und hast es.

Offiziell natürlich, damit auch Einsteiger, die später dazukommen mit den fortgeschrittenen Spielern mithalten können....Ist klar, EA...

Die wissen schon, wie man Schotter macht...

Naja, was soll's, hier soll net wieder die typische EA-Diskussion losgehn, du weißt ja Bescheid, nehm ich an...

Gruß


----------



## nablator (18. Februar 2014)

Wo genau soll das sein? In Origin unter BF4 Info's sind alle DLC's vorhanden,aber darunter keine Shortcuts wie man bei BF3 hatte.
Danke im vorraus.


----------



## DSHPB (18. Februar 2014)

nablator schrieb:


> Wo genau soll das sein? In Origin unter BF4 Info's sind alle DLC's vorhanden,aber darunter keine Shortcuts wie man bei BF3 hatte.
> Danke im vorraus.


 
Geh mal in Origin auf den Store-Tab und dann zu BF4 - da gibts ganz unten was "zugehörige Produkte" oder so und auch "herunterladbare Inhalte" - da ist das


----------



## Bulldo (18. Februar 2014)

Cool, danke für Info


----------



## nablator (18. Februar 2014)

BATTLELOG EINTRAG:

Shortcut Bundle
Wir bereiten zwei Shortcut Bundle für Battlefield 4 vor, welche im Laufe des Player Appreciation Month ohne weitere Kosten zum Download bereit stehen werden. Diese freien Shortcut Bundles werden in Battlefield 4 (Hauptspiel) alle 

Pistolen und Granaten 

freischalten, so dass ihr einen Ausgleich für verlorene Spielzeit bekommt. Wenn nun ein Spieler neu in Battlefield 4 ist, hat er so eine gute Chance zu den Spielern aufzuschließen, die das Spiel schon seit dem Release spielen. Wir werden euch über alle Details informieren, sobald wir die Erscheinungsdaten für diese Pakete festgelegt haben.

Quelle: http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/de/news/view/ankundigung-bf4-player-appreciation-month/


----------



## SnugglezNRW (18. Februar 2014)

> Und was soll das sein? Ich spiel kein BF4...


Das sind vom Puplisher veröffentlichte Cheats um für Euros das zu erhalten was sich andere erspielen.
Die haben dabei den Begriff shortcut gewählt um nicht direkt im Vergleich mit irgendwelchen Pay2Win Shopsystemen nehmen zu müssen.
Vollpreisspiel von EA halt...


----------



## nablator (18. Februar 2014)

Ok also über die Website geht der Kauf des Shortcuts, über die Software nicht,...
Typisch EA/Dice. Schade was draus gewordnen ist.


----------



## DSHPB (18. Februar 2014)

nablator schrieb:


> Ok also über die Website geht der Kauf des Shortcuts, über die Software nicht,...
> Typisch EA/Dice. Schade was draus gewordnen ist.


 
Wenn du über die "Software" (sprich Origin) auf den Tab 'Store' oben gehst und da dann auf BF4 geht das auch, nur nicht direkt über das Spiel in der Bibliothek.


----------



## nablator (18. Februar 2014)

Danke, das hatte ich auch probiert. Dort kam aber immer eine Fehler Meldung "Promo Code nicht anwendbar" etc. Vielleicht eine einmalige Sache!


----------



## Frontline25 (18. Februar 2014)

nablator schrieb:


> Danke, das hatte ich auch probiert. Dort kam aber immer eine Fehler Meldung "Promo Code nicht anwendbar" etc. Vielleicht eine einmalige Sache!


 Bei mir auch :[ meno


----------



## beren2707 (18. Februar 2014)

Bei mir gings gerade einwandfrei.


----------



## pcfreak12 (18. Februar 2014)

Habs mir auch mal gerade gesichert
Für kostenlos...

MfG


----------



## Lorenor Zorro (18. Februar 2014)

gerade getestet und geht nicht


----------



## butter_milch (18. Februar 2014)

Die Pistolen sind an einem Double XP-Weekend in Nullkommanix freigespielt.

Denen die auf soetwas angewiesen sind gehört sich doch das Spiel entzogen, einfach erbärmlich.


----------



## pcfreak12 (18. Februar 2014)

Hast du Probleme mit Leuten,die sich etwas kostenlosem nicht entziehen?
Möchtest wohl allen das Spiel entziehen, die es nicht so gut und häufig spielen wie du?
Unnötig, dein Kommentar.
Ich bleib dabei, mir gefällt das Shortcut Bundle und werde mich über die kostenlosen Waffen freuen

MfG


----------



## ich111 (18. Februar 2014)

Also ich hab kein Problem mit Shortcut Bundles: Da kann man auch EA keinen Vorwurf machen, da man dadurch nicht im Vorteil ist


----------



## DSHPB (18. Februar 2014)

Kostenlos nehm ich die auch mit, für weiß-ich-wie-viel € hol ich mir die nicht. Will ja eh Spaß am Spiel haben und mir das selbst freischalten. (Hab aber Pistols & Granaten eh schon freigeschaltet...naja, man kann nich alles ham')

Aber im Gegensatz zu z.B. butter_milch hab ich für die Pistols & Granaten je mehr als ein WE gebraucht, allerdings suchte ich auch nicht von morgens bis abends.....

Nicht böse gemeint, aber es gibt durchaus Leute die z.B. Arbeiten (ja, manche müssen auch am WE arbeiten) oder Anderes (Kurztrips, Familie, etc) zu tun haben und nicht die Zeit finden an einem WE mal eben zig Stunden BF zu spielen, auch wenn die Unlocks dann nur halb so lange dauern, weil doppel-XP...

@ich111:
Klar, Vorteile nicht, aber das ist wieder typisch EA - die versuchen sogar bei Vollpreis-Spielen noch mehr Schotter raus zu holen und wollen sich am liebsten jeden noch so kleinen Sche*ß bezahlen lassen.

Ich find's echt mies, dass es heutzutage kaum noch vollständige Spiele gibt, zu den meisten Spielen gibt's doch mittlerweile DLC a & b(& c & d & e,...) - Im Ernst? Das ist traurig.

Beispiel: Need for Speed Most Wanted ('12) - 1. NFS mit DLCs, Vollpreis-Spiel und dann gibt's sogar nachdem die ersten DLCs schienen sind INGAME noch WERBUNG dafür? ERNSTHAFT? Ich würd mich dafür schämen, den treu zahlenden Kunden noch Werbung aufzutischen.

Bei Blurays/DVDs ist es trauriger weise das selbe. Da KAUFT man sich einen Film und bekommt Anti-Piraterie-Werbung aufgetischt - euer Ernst? ICH HAB DEN FILM DOCH GEKAUFT, WARUM ALSO WERBUNG & CO? - Wenn ich mir einen Film kaufe, will ich den Film sehen und nicht erstmal ne halbe Stunde Updates ziehen (wegen neuen Kopierschutz-Maßnahmen) und dann wenn es endlich läuft nochmal ne halbe Stunde Werbung sehen!

Welchen VORTEIL hat der Kauf von Filmen also, außer dass man ihn ihm Regal stehen hat, auf physischen Datenträgern?

--So far--

Genug off-topic, aber das passt grad einigermaßen gut...


----------



## butter_milch (18. Februar 2014)

Ich arbeite auch ganz normal meine 40+ Stunden die Woche. Und es gibt von meiner Seite aus auch keinen Vorwurf, wenn man sich soetwas abstaubt wenn es kostenlos ist.

Das ist es allerdings in 99% der Fälle nicht und es gibt allem Anschein nach genug Leute die hier lieber zusätzliches Geld ausgeben anstatt sich der Herausforderung anzunehmen.

Das Freispielen am DXPW hat übrigens ~2 Stunden gebraucht...


----------



## SgtRheinstein (18. Februar 2014)

Danke!


----------



## Tiz92 (18. Februar 2014)

Ich finde das auch nicht sooo schlecht. Ich spiele gerade wenig wegen Studium und wegen Netcode  Aber so kann ich mal andere Pistolen probieren.


----------



## xActionx (18. Februar 2014)

Wer's nötig hat... Den Kram schaltet man sowieso viel zu schnell frei und es gibt genau drei Pistolen die sich lohnen: P226, Shorty 12G und die Compact 45. alle anderen sind genau gleich ^^


----------



## ich111 (18. Februar 2014)

Meiner Meinung darf EA das gerne verkaufen, da es weder Spielinhalte vorenthält noch Vorteile verschafft. Wer sich das kauft ist selber schuld und EA wär blöd wenn die das Geld liegen lassen würden


----------



## Jonny2268 (18. Februar 2014)

Danke für die Nachricht.


----------



## WaldemarE (18. Februar 2014)

WTF wieso kann ich es mir nicht kaufen??? angeblich is der promo code nicht gültig


----------



## Nitrousking21 (18. Februar 2014)

War bei mir beim Kauf in Origin auch so, wenn ichs über den Browser mache klappts einwandfrei.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (18. Februar 2014)

Habs mir geholt, hab zwar alle Pistolen frei, hoffe aber das ich dadurch die Aufsätze auch frei hab.


----------



## wheeler (18. Februar 2014)

Nitrousking21 schrieb:


> War bei mir beim Kauf in Origin auch so, wenn ichs über den Browser mache klappts einwandfrei.


 

wie soll das gehen? hab mal im origin geschaut,da ist nix,und wie soll das über den browser gehen.
thx


----------



## hotfirefox (19. Februar 2014)

Nitrousking21 schrieb:


> War bei mir beim Kauf in Origin auch so, wenn ichs über den Browser mache klappts einwandfrei.


 Jo bei mir gings eben auch nur per Firefox und heute Mittag gings garnicht 

@buttermich:
Deine Einstellung ist schon ganz schön beschissen 
Manche haben einfach kein Bock auf die Freischalterei, da es zu lange dauert.


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (19. Februar 2014)

Das ist jetzt im Februar der wiedergutmachungs Monat. Falls du es nicht bemerkt hast gibt es auch das Granaten Shortcut Bundle umsonst 
Und jeden tag ein Bronze Battlepack gratis, Samstags und Sonntags ein Silbernes


----------



## hotfirefox (19. Februar 2014)

Die Granaten hab ich net gefunden und die Battlepacks bringen mir auch nix, da ich kein BF4 momentan habe, da fehlt mir einfach die Zeit.
Aber dass kann sich ja noch Ändern, daher sind die kostenlosen Shortcuts dennoch willkommen.


----------



## drstoecker (19. Februar 2014)

@wheeler
einfach im Browser auf origin.com gehen un dann im shop auf bf4. dort kannst du unzen alle dlc usw. einblenden und dort ist dann auch das gesuchte. nicht über den origin client.


----------



## wheeler (19. Februar 2014)

jup,habs gefunden.danke


----------



## xlacherx (19. Februar 2014)

Das is ja LW  Pistolen & Granaten hab ich schon alle.. .einfach auf nen Pistol only Server und gib ihm  Da hat man wenigstens noch Spaß beim freischalten... 
Wer nichts Freischalten will.. der soll halt Counter Strike zocken... 

mfg


----------



## .Moe (19. Februar 2014)

Habe es gestern auch mal mitgenommen. Benutze Pistolen so selten das Ich gerade mal bei der G18 war.. 
Kam mir also ganz gelegen!^^


----------



## Frontline25 (19. Februar 2014)

bei mir funztst auch net überm browser -.-


----------



## Iconoclast (19. Februar 2014)

Wow, Leute stürzen sich auf etwas, damit sie weniger vom eigentlichen Spiel haben. Betrug an sich selber. Gratulation.


----------



## Bandicoot (19. Februar 2014)

Vorhin schon eingelöst.


----------



## Otep (19. Februar 2014)

Hooah!


----------



## Seet (19. Februar 2014)

Hat bei mir gerade auch ohne probleme geklappt, sogar über Chrome für Android.


----------



## wievieluhr (19. Februar 2014)

hab alle DMRs gekriegt statt handguns  hatte alle pistols davor schon frei !?


----------



## MaxRink (19. Februar 2014)

wievieluhr schrieb:


> hab alle DMRs gekriegt statt handguns  hatte alle pistols davor schon frei !?


 
Für Prem normal.


----------



## Turican (20. Februar 2014)

Nur ein Punkt,der zeigt,wie schlecht das Spiel gemacht ist


----------



## Trash123 (22. Februar 2014)

Bei mir wurden nur die DMR´s freigeschaltet. Hätte lieber meine G18 und die anderen gehabt.


----------



## Polyethylen (22. Februar 2014)

Trash123 schrieb:


> Bei mir wurden nur die DMR´s freigeschaltet. Hätte lieber meine G18 und die anderen gehabt.


 
Du musst das hier auswählen: https://www.origin.com/de-de/store/...n/battlefield-4-handgun-shortcut-kit-ANW.html
Jedenfalls hab ich darüber die Pistolen bekommen, die DMR's bekommt man ja nur über den einen Button (der war ja in irgendeiner Ankündigung)


----------



## Trash123 (23. Februar 2014)

@Polyethylen: Danke! Hat Origin so einfach gemacht wie BF4 bugfrei


----------



## 45thFuchs (23. Februar 2014)

Das man da erst alles freischalten muss ist doch eh wayne, mit der ersten besten Waffe einfach draufhalten trifft immer irgendwas  .
 Hat irgendwie seit Counterstrike immer funktioniert .


----------



## marcus_T (24. Februar 2014)

....brauchs zwar nimmer aber lüppt 

nun hab ich 2 o-acc's und brauch die nie wieder


----------

